
Calpers CIO made false disclosure, resigns 2 days later - rsj_hn
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2020/08/calpers-chief-investment-officer-ben-meng-made-false-felonious-financial-disclosure-report-more-proof-of-lack-of-compliance-under-marcie-frost.html
======
silexia
Finance used to be a boring but scrupulously honest area of work.
Unfortunately, many finance people are now corrupt. Private equity for example
in the last thirty years has turned into a mechanism to make its operators
rich while destroying the businesses it invests in.
[https://joelx.com/private-equity-destroys-hospital-
chain/159...](https://joelx.com/private-equity-destroys-hospital-chain/15949/)

~~~
rsj_hn
Naked Capitalism has done a great job covering this stuff, and has many
articles describing the corruption in CalPers.

